# What do you do pidgey?



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I own a pigeon but don't know how to train him.I need some pointers. I whould like to train him to stand on my hand,come to me and...I NEED HELP!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well,

Train him to do what? Most of us just accept the pigeons for what they are or live to serve them kind of like cat owners are... owned by their cats!

Pidgey

P.S. Unless you were meaning to train him to home to your house--there is a formula to that.

Potty training, on the other hand, is... uhh... not an option.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Vivian and welcome to PigeonTalk. Right here on this forum you will find a vast amount of information that you probably need to know. Please be more direct with your question about *training* so that the proper advice can be sent your way.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi my pigeon "pidgey" is very smart,I'm the stupid one.  It's why I came here. I hope you can help me.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I would like to train him to stand on my hand and come to me.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Vivian,

How old is this pigeon? You need to give us all the details about his life with you--how you got him, what kind is he, how you keep him, does he fly outside--all that stuff.

Most of the pigeons that we have don't come to us either. Some never will, a few you can't keep off of you. It's hard to say but there are ways to train them to if you've got the time and the space to do it. So, tell us about your situation.

Magicians will train doves (or white pigeons) to land on them by taking them into a completely empty room with all the doors shut and no window sills for them to land on. The pigeon has to land on them or their hand in order to be up high (not on the floor). If that's the only option, they learn to do it. And when they land there--they are rewarded with a special treat that they only get under this circumstance. It has to be something that they really like a lot like safflower seeds. If a bird's never seen any food before, they won't take to it easily so you have to teach them what treats are first.

Pidgey


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

He's a rock dove. I'v had him for a month. His parent was killed by a hawk.  But none of this maters because he's missing!!   If anyone sees a pigeon with a blue ring on it's right foot with the numbers 441 PLEASE CALL ME AT (831)458-9433


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I let him fly Anyware outside because he knows I keep his cage in the back yard were he has easy access.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there a wild flock nearby? Since he's obviously young, he might go wandering about at this point in his life and show back up after a day or two. How long has he been gone?

Pidgey


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

He's been gone since sat.and there are HUNDREDS  of pidgeons in santa cruz. But my main worries are the hawks  because "pidgey" is a roof hopper and so he's a easy target!


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

He is still missing!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear he is still missing.
Don't give up hope, please. My Andrew came back after three weeks, with a mate.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

They can be adventurous especially if they find a mate. That is my theory is that he found a companion? There is still a good chance he may return as Reti's did , and maybe even with a mate?


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, it's just that in my neghborhood there's hawks,screech owls, dogs AND cats.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Let's hope for the best.
Pigeons are smarter than we think they are.

Reti


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Reti said:


> Let's hope for the best.
> Pigeons are smarter than we think they are.
> 
> Reti


like you said Reti lets hope for the best. I still haven't seen "pidgey". I'm very worried!!  Is there any chance he'll come home??


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sure, there is a chance he'll come back.
He might also have found a mate and moved on with his life, but I am sure he will never forget you.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Vivian, no matter how long the bird is gone, NEVER give up hope. 6 weeks ago we lost a lot of our youngsters on their first training toss. 3 days ago, one of them came back home. You never know what they are going to do. Also, we had one come home today that has been gone three days. All of the feathers on his chest are gone, both legs and chest are badly bruised. No open wounds that I can find, but he must have wanted to be home very badly to have made it, especially after yesterdays storms and to be in the shape he's in. I saw him land on the roof or fall is more like it, then because he can barely walk, he sort of tumbled down to the landing board. Some of these little guys have more guts than any human I ever met!!!  He's safely in a small cage with a towel for comfort and food and water where he can get it without moving. Hopefully, with a little rest he'll back to normal in no time.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the confidence.  I just cant help but worrey.  Thanks again.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Still no sign of him.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, Vivian.
Hang in there, miracles do happen.
He might have found a flock and mate somewhere and is happy. 

Reti


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Reti


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Still no sign.................................


----------

